# Kalksteine im Teich!



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Lösen sich Kalksteine (Naturstein) im Wasser auf ? Diese Frage stellt sich mir jetzt, da ich diese gelben Steine bestellen wollte, um diese im und um der Teich zu  verteilen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe löst sich der stein nur mi gebrannten Zustand auf! Stimmt das so?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

hallo ralf,

zwar bin ich nicht der geologe - doch ich hätte diesbezüglich keinerlei bedenken.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

soweit ich weiß steigt dadurch der PH-Wert    :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
stimmt so nicht ganz. Würde sich Kalkstein auflösen,gäbe es die Kalkalpen schon lange nicht mehr. Allerdings wird sich im Teich der pH bei 8-9 einpendeln. Kein Thema bei einem Naturteich,wenn der Rest stimmt.
Schlimmstenfalls gibt es eine "biogene Entkalkung", die man durch permanenten Wasserwechsel in den Griff bekommt.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

*und...*

......und man sollte seine Flora auf diese Umstände ausrichten 
um sich den Anblick eines möglicherweise jahrelangen Dahinsichens ungeeigneter Pflanzen zu ersparen.
s.a. Gartenteich 2/4 (auch wenn ich langweile)  
bei Besatz sollte die  Filteranlage etwas größer dimensioniert sein,
ansonsten sollte man mit Gelassenheit die etwas stärkere Algenbildung
hinnehmen (...steuern,........ schön finden)  8) :yingyang: 

schönes Osterfest 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Na also im Schwimmteich hätt´ich ungern Algen oder eine drübe Brühe! Ein pH Wert von 8-9 kommt mir auch recht hoch vor, wollte ja kein Mehrwasserteich  :? 

Hat denn jemand von euch solche Kalksteine verbaut. Ich hab etwa 80-90 m3 Wasser im Teich und verbaue etwa 8 m2 Kalksteinpolygonplatten und 6 m2 Steine. Sollte das echt zu Problemen führen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

ebenfalls ohne entsprechende Detailkenntnisse neige ich zur Ansicht von Jürgen. Man müsste mir schon einmal vorführen, wie Wasser ausschliesslich durch den Einfluss der Steine auf den Wert von pH 8 bis 9 kommt.

Allerdings wird sich ohne Eingriffe und Korrekturen (über deren Wert man sehr geteilter Meinung sein kann) der pH-Wert eines naturnahen Teiches ohnehin bei knapp über 8 einpendeln, wie Eugen einmal sehr schön gezeigt hat. Von daher ist ein solcher pH-Wert auch ohne irgend einen Einfluss der Steine durchaus normal. 

Es wird ja immer wieder einmal geäussert, dass ein pH-Wert über 7 das Algenwachstum fördert. Das ist schlicht nicht korrekt: Ein hoher pH-Wert ist nicht Ursache, sondern Folgen übermässigen Algenwachstums. Speziell ein Schwimmteich muss sehr nährstoffarm sein, um nicht ein übermässiges Algenwachstum (mit der Folge dann eines extrem hohen pH-Wertes) zu provozieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

*re*

hallo
also ich bin nicht DER Schwimmteichler,
ich schwimme meist in fremden 
Teichen ,Seen oder Meeren
in meinem Teich gehe ich nur als "Rettungsschwimmer"
oder Poolboy  

mein Posting habe ich durchaus ernst gemeint !
und zwar wörtlich einschließlich dem Zeichen ying und yang....
Du musst nicht zwingend Probleme bei  Ph-Wert um 8 und
sonst im Gleichgewicht liegenden Teich zu haben.
fang doch erst mal an ,mit der Option im Kopf ,wenn's unerträglich wird 
entsprechend ! zu filtern.  Damit solltest Du Deinen Teich auch mit Kalkstein alles in Griff bekommen.

übrigens Kalkstein ist nicht Kalkstein
die Kalk-ionen lösen sich sehr unterschiedlich
vielleicht sollte man jemanden Fragen der sich DAMIT auskennt   
z.B einen chemisch bewanderten Geologen oder Steinmetz
mit eigenem eingefahrenen Teich .......

ich habe auch Kalkstein im Teich verbaut 
zufällig so viel und genau solches das es mir meinen Ph-Wert puffert ,
das Wasser "glockenklar" ist und Krebsscheren usw. noch GUT 
leben können.(pH<7,6)
s.a. Album

schönen FAb
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hallo karsten,



> fang doch erst mal an ,mit der Option im Kopf ,wenn's unerträglich wird
> entsprechend ! zu filtern. Damit solltest Du Deinen Teich auch mit Kalkstein alles in Griff bekommen



..... diesen satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - welche art von filterung meinst du denn ???

zumindest eine "normale" biologische teichfilterung wird sich in keiner weise auf den ph wert auswirken, für fadenalgen dagegen ist der filter noch förderlich da er den teich mit nährstoffen( nitrarten) anreichert.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

also ich wollte mich da nicht großartig auf Experimente einlassen. ich baue einen Filtergraben von insgesamt 14 lfdm und eine Uferzone von ca. 25 lfdm. Das soll doch ausreichen. Schließlich tut der Besatz keine Hinterlassenschaften im Teich zurück lassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

*Erklärungsversuch*

Hallo Jürgen
ich meinte mit entsprechenden Filter (falls nötig)
einen mech. wirkenden Filter über Skimmer der Einträge wieder rausfiltert 
bevor sie zu "Dünger" werden und der sich dann bei erhöhtem PH Wert mit dem  hartem Wasser verbündet um  möglicherweise 
ein Übermaß an Algen zu produzieren.
(Das war meine Tip)
oder die Variante die Ralf jetzt ohnehin vorhat über Biomasse
(Filtergraben) seinen zukünftigen "Hartwasserteich"  
auszuhungern









Ich bin nicht betrunken 
ich schreib doch immer so verworren       

schönen feierabend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
ich bin auch kein Geologe.
Jedoch macht ein einfacher Versuch klug.
Lege ein paar Gesteinsbrocken in destiliertes Wasser(pH=7) und messe nach 2 Tagen den pH-Wert, dann kannst Du grob abschätzen welchen Einfluß die Steine haben.

Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

hallo morle,

denke dieser versuch ist recht unfruchtbar 
1. die verhältnissmäßigkeit wasser zu steinen stimmt nicht
2. es ist damit noch lange nicht bewiesen ob der stein auch im langzeitversuch diesen einfluß bringt oder ob es nur eine auswirkung von kurzer dauer ist  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

ich hab mir die Steine jetzt mal genauer angeschaut. Die nennen sich sogar Wasserbausteine! Na wenn die dann nicht zum in´s Wasserbauesteine sind!  

Ich werd die jetzt bestellen und einbauen... werd´schon sehen was ich davon habe!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kalksteine im Teich!*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> stimmt so nicht ganz. Würde sich Kalkstein auflösen,gäbe es die Kalkalpen schon lange nicht mehr. Allerdings wird sich im Teich der pH bei 8-9 einpendeln. Kein Thema bei einem Naturteich,wenn der Rest stimmt.
> Schlimmstenfalls gibt es eine "biogene Entkalkung", die man durch permanenten Wasserwechsel in den Griff bekommt.
> Gruß, Eugen



  habe gerade wieder bei Google wegen Fadenalgen und Kalksteinen gestöbert,..

Und wo bin ich wieder gelandet  ?!            HIER...!!

Hätte ich das nicht vor einem Jahr schon lesen können,.. Eugen hat Recht und ich habe nun pH 8-9 

Ich hoffe der Rest stimmt zukünftig auch noch: 
Zitat :"Kein Thema bei einem Naturteich,wenn der Rest stimmt"  

 mfG. Micha


----------

